# DCC vs Non DCC



## pwrsrg72 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello, I believe I have a basic question. Can you run a DCC equipped HO train on the same track with a non DCC train. The controller is Bachmann Trains E-Z Command Digital Command Controller. Will it burn any motors or cause any other issues? Thanks!


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi there!
Ok, firstly you CANNOT run a non dcc train on a track connected to a dcc control-it simply will not work. You can however run most dcc trains on a standard dc controller, most decoders are fine with this. Also, you probably don't want more than one train on a track at any time with dc as you can overload your controller
There are two possible solutions here:
You could either equip your non dcc loco with a chip
OR alternatively you could use a double contact switch to change whether you want a dc controller or a dcc control hooked up, this would allow you to run both dc or dcc on your layout
Hope that helps, if you need any help with controllers etc fell free to ask me
Thanks!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

pwrsrg72 said:


> Can you run a DCC equipped HO train on the same track with a non DCC train.


 Yes it can be done.



pwrsrg72 said:


> The controller is Bachmann Trains E-Z Command Digital Command Controller. Will it burn any motors or cause any other issues? Thanks!


 I do not know enough about the Bachmann to say. I know that You should not let a DC loco sit still on a DCC track as that *will burn out the motor*.



trains galore said:


> Ok, firstly you CANNOT run a non dcc train on a track connected to a dcc control-it simply will not work.


 You Can do it on Digitrax systems, just set the throttle to decoder #0. The train will hum when sitting still. this is bad so keep it moving and you can run it all day, every day.




trains galore said:


> You can however run most dcc trains on a standard dc controller, most decoders are fine with this.


Most all of the newer decoders can be set to run on DC, but they must be set that way.



trains galore said:


> Also, you probably don't want more than one train on a track at any time with dc as you can overload your controller


I have run eight or more loco off of the same MRC DC cab at the same time with no problems.




trains galore said:


> There are two possible solutions here:
> You could either equip your non dcc loco with a chip*(Decoder)*
> OR alternatively you could use a double contact switch to change whether you want a dc controller or a dcc control hooked up, this would allow you to run _both _dc or dcc on your layout


That is what I did, I put it a DPDT switch. This way I can run DCC or DC, but not both at the same time.


What part of NC are you in?


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

trains galore said:


> Hi there!
> Ok, firstly you CANNOT run a non dcc train on a track connected to a dcc control-it simply will not work.


Some DCC controllers let you run a DC locomotive (I know because I have one), although it is bad idea in my opinion. There is almost always an exception to the rule.
Bob


----------



## pwrsrg72 (Nov 28, 2013)

trains galore said:


> Hi there!
> Ok, firstly you CANNOT run a non dcc train on a track connected to a dcc control-it simply will not work. You can however run most dcc trains on a standard dc controller, most decoders are fine with this. Also, you probably don't want more than one train on a track at any time with dc as you can overload your controller
> There are two possible solutions here:
> You could either equip your non dcc loco with a chip
> ...


Great info...thanks so much!


----------



## pwrsrg72 (Nov 28, 2013)

Southern said:


> Yes it can be done.
> 
> I do not know enough about the Bachmann to say. I know that You should not let a DC loco sit still on a DCC track as that *will burn out the motor*.
> 
> ...


Excellent follow up...thanks! We are in Charlotte. My 8yr old son has an fascination with trains and loves this new set up. I gotta admit, the DCC equipped trains are awesome:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

DCC Decoders can be installed in many DC locomotives so
that they can join the DCC fleet.

Give us all of the information about the DC locomotives
that you have and our guys can tell you whether
they are easily converted. Pictures of the
locomotives and their make is very helpful.

Don


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Whilst some controllers do both dc and dcc, you need to be careful about what you are doing since if you end up putting dcc into a dc loco you CAN cause damage to the motor. Also allowing a motor to buzz while stopped is a BAD idea as the insulation on the motor windings could get damaged.
You are safer using a dpdt switch so you can switch between your dcc or dc controller.
With a good quality dc controller it is possible to have multiple trains connected at once, however be careful with the controllers included in a starter set, they often can't handle more than one or two trains, though that depends on how much current your trains draw.
In my experience the bachmann dcc trains I've bought seem to be set to run on a dc layout by default, I think it was only really the older dcc decoders that refused to work on dc. That said, you must make sure it's set for dc.
You have to be careful with dcc conversions, I bought a 90's hornby loco with one and it would not work full stop until I removed the decoder. I don't know if it was installed correctly when I got it, but it certainly didn't like dc. It does cost a bit to do a dcc conversion and sometimes you are better off avoiding the hassle and buying a loco that already has a decoder installed.
If you don't have the time or money for the expense of installing dcc decoders, I would recomend you either stick with dcc ready trains OR you could buy a cheap dc controller and wire it to a dpdt switch with your dcc control for whenever you want to run your dc trains.


----------

